# صرف إعانة - دفع إعانة



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أيهما أصح أن يقال: صرف الإعانة أم دفع الإعانة؟
مع الشكر


----------



## Faris Shaker

إذا كانت الإعانة نقديَّةً يجوز استخدام المفردتين: دفع له الإعانة، وصرف له الإعانة. أمَّا إذا كانت تحتمل أن تكون نقدية وأن تكون عينية «غذاء مثلا» فالأصحّ: صرف له الإعانة، لأنَّ الدفع يأتي مع النقد فحسب. وعمومًا فإنَّ تعبير صرف له الإعانة أشيع من دفع له الإعانة حتَّى عندما تكون نقديَّةً فحسب


----------

